# Bracelet for Breitling Superocean?



## Big Vern (Mar 4, 2018)

Anyone got any recommendations for a steel bracelet that would compliment my Breitling Superocean to replace the rubber strap?

I don't want to buy the Breitling version for obvious reasons (likely £250+).

Any recommendations appreciated.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hey

and this is the reason I always now buy a watch with a bracelet if its a option, hard lesson learned coincidentally with a older super ocean.

try here anything to take your fancy ?

deano

http://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-h689-St-Steel-Watch-Bands.html


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 4, 2018)

Cheers will have a good look at these.


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

People seem to speak highly of strap code? Never used so can't speak from experience.


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

That would look superb on a shark mesh!


----------



## aleo (Nov 4, 2015)

JIMMYNo1 said:


> People seem to speak highly of strap code? Never used so can't speak from experience.


 I have purchased this strap for my Seiko SKX few years ago and was pleased with the quality.

https://www.strapcode.com/store/22mm-endmill-watch-band-seiko-diver-skx007-brushed-solid-stainless-steel-p-2620.html#.WwbSCy-ZMWo

My vote goes to Milanese mesh bracelet from Staib or Geckota premium range.

https://www.watchgecko.com/metal-watch-straps/premium-metal-watch-strapshttps://www.watchgecko.com/metal-watch-straps/premium-metal-watch-straps

https://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p21376h824s828-Watch-strap-24mm-sho.html


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

watchnut100 said:


> How about a sharkmesh style?


 I echo the shark mesh they are about £5 on cousins


----------



## Dave.R (Nov 9, 2011)

Im just about to order a Mesh Milanese from Staib for my Panerai sub, not cheap but top quality according to the review sites. Apparently they provide a lot of the higher end manufacturers with there OEM bracelets, stamped of course.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------

